# My 225 - Worcestershire



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I introduced myself awhile ago in the newbie forums. I was thinking of buying a TT, well i bit the bullet and jumped from my 2.2 Vtec Prelude, to this.









This is my first non Jap car, first Audi, and first car breaking 200bhp.. so i am chuffed, at 24 to be owning such a car 

Plans:
This year, very little... Tint the windows and look over it for any faults.
Alloy Wheel Refurbish to an Anthracite Colour
Engine Bay decorating

Next year...
Remap, Coilovers

Alittle bit about me:
Age: 24
Job: Online Marketing at USN (Ultimate Sports Nutrition)
Hobbies: Majorly in the Gym. Hoping to compete on stage at Mens Physique. Graphic Designer and Cars.
Location: Bromsgrove, Worcestershire.

*Anyway, how do i get TTOC stickers  *


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Roystan said:


> *Anyway, how do i get TTOC stickers  *


Looking good, congratulations on the new toy. You can get the TTOC stickers by signing up for either full or web membership. There is a re-direct to the TTOC site from this forum


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks nice - will keep an eye out for you.

Altered Images perchance?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SalsredTT said:


> Looks nice - will keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Altered Images perchance?


you calling him a jock tart singer Sal?


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice - will keep an eye out for you.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roystan (May 30, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> Looks nice - will keep an eye out for you.
> 
> Altered Images perchance?


I never admit to training at Altered Images, but yes, you'll see me there on a daily basis.

Thanks for the replys guys.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

It looks real nice  8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Watch out when tinting the windows mate, even the lightest tint makes them illegal.

Any usn samples going?


----------

